# SVN + APACHE2  Unknown DAV provider: svn [solved]

## user317

why is apache harder to configure then samba?  I am trying to get svn to work with apache2, this is what apache is started with:

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D SVN -D DAV  -D DAV_FS"

```

this is in my modules.d/45_mod_dav.conf

```

<IfModule mod_dav.c>

    DavMinTimeout 600

   <Location /svn>

      Dav on

      SVNParentPath /var/svn/repos

      SVNIndexXSLT /svnindex.xsl

      <Limit PUT POST DELETE PROPFIND PROPPATCH MKCOL COPY MOVE LOCK UNLOCK>

         SSLRequireSSL

         AuthType Basic

         AuthName "Horsefist Repository"

         AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/users

         Order deny,allow

         Require valid-user

      </Limit>

   </Location>

</IfModule>

```

If I use Dav on I get an error:

```

snow apache2 # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 17 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/45_mod_dav.conf:

Invalid command 'SVNParentPath', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

if i use Dav svn i get this:

```

snow apache2 # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 16 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/45_mod_dav.conf:

Unknown DAV provider: svn

```

wtf?!!

i need this in my httpd.conf

```

LoadModule dav_module         modules/mod_dav.so

LoadModule dav_svn_module     /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules/mod_dav_svn.so

LoadModule authz_svn_module   /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules/mod_authz_svn.so

```

----------

## McManus

Just an FYI...  I thought I'd add that the LoadModules should already be setup in /etc/apache2/modules.d/<conf file>, and you shouldn't need to add them into your httpd.conf

Instead, you should add the -D <MODULE> in /etc/conf/apache2, such as

-D DAV -D PHP4 -D SVN

----------

